# Array vorwärts und rückwärts ausgeben



## Lestas89 (22. Sep 2015)

Ich will ein Array vorwärts und rückwärts ausgeben:

Vorwärts:

```
public class Programm{
   public static void main(String []args){
     int [] feld = new int[50];
     for(int i = 0; i < feld.length; i++)
     feld[i] = (int) (Math.pow(i,4));
   
     for(int i = 0; i < feld.length; i++)
       System.out.println(feld[i]);
   }
}
```

Das kann ich nachvollziehen, aber die Schleife bei der Rückwärtsausgabe versteh ich nicht genau:


```
System.out.println("Ausgabe des Arrays rückwärts:");
  for (int i = feld.length-1; i >= 0 ; i--)
       System.out.println(feld[i]);
```

Wieso wird bei feld.length die 1 abgezogen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Edit: Problem wurde gelöst. Hab es jetzt verstanden


----------



## strußi (22. Sep 2015)

ich schreib das noch für alle anderen ;-)
length gibt die Gesamtzahl der Felder im array zurück z.b. 8
ein Arrayindex fängt aber bei 0 an im falle von 8 feldern würden die indices von 0-7 laufen.
wenn nur array.length genutzt würde gäbe es eine IndexOutOfBoundsException


----------



## MWin123 (22. Sep 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> IndexOutOfBounceException


Das sollte bounds (Grenzen, Limits) statt bounce (Aufprall, Schwung) heißen. 
IndexOutOfBoundsException


----------



## strußi (22. Sep 2015)

@MWin123 danke. Bei mir bounced das immer rum, deshalb ;-)


----------

